# Current K1 processing times?



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've been searching for info on the most current K1 processing times and I see a lot of posts from around March 2013 and prior saying there is a backlog and the process is around 7-9 months but haven't seen anything more recent. I saw a few people's timelines showing nearly a year from first filing I-129 to their fiance going through the interview and getting the visa to come to the states. Does anyone know if that is still the case and there's a massive delay, or is it back to the stated 5 month goal on the USCIS website? Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can find current processing times here. At this moment USCIS indicates that I-129F applications are being processed within 5 months at both the California and Vermont service centers. That's current status information as of early August, 2013.


----------



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for your speedy response, BBCWatcher. Do you know if that 5 month processing time is just from the point the USC turns in the I-129 up until NOA2 approval & the case is forwarded to NVC? 

According to the Visa Journey K1 Flowchart, it looks like there are a couple months after the NOA2 where the foreign beneficiary files paperwork on their end and attends an interview and medical, so would it be safe to assume the whole process takes roughly 7-9 months from start to finish? 

I know everything changes based on the individual petitioners involved and the service centers, but I'm just trying to get a general estimate. Thanks again!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yje average now is 8-10 months ..start to finish 
some less some more


----------

